# newbie



## jnoda1 (Nov 27, 2011)

hello, i am trying to setup a 6ft dish and its been a nightmare. I have setup smaller dishes before but this is way harder. I have a tracker light meter that i am connecting directly to the ku side of my lnbf, I get a good signal and sometimes a small quality on 79w sat, this is my true sat I live in miami florida. I am having a real hard time with the decliniation angle, do you subtract or add this to the elevation or am I not even in the ballpark, any help would be greatluy appreciate, thnks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I am thinking that you would add the declination to the measurement of your polar mount angle. If for example, your polar mount angle is 45 degree, and your declination was 5 degrees, the angle measured on the dish would be 50 degrees.

It should be set first, and is the difference between the polar mount angle, and the dish mount angle. Once set, it should not be changed.

Here is good chart you might find useful: http://www.geo-orbit.org/sizepgs/decchartp.html


----------

